# Flashing airbag light in '08 Pathfinder



## roadgeek (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello,

Our new '08 Nissan Pathfinder started flashing its airbag light a few days ago. I followed the reset procedure (key to on/wait 5 sec/off/repeat x3) and when I turned it on again, the airbag light stayed on followed by 7 blinks, then stayed on for 5 seconds, then 7 blinks..repeat. I suspect this is an error code of some sort but I haven't been able to find any information on it. Of course, we're set to take an 8 hour ride to visit the in-laws tomorrow and then this happens... I'm curious to know if its something serious enough that warrants immediate attention, or whether we should just have it serviced near the inlaws. 

Thanks for your help and happy holidays!


----------



## gbierlein (Feb 21, 2007)

Turn ignition switch from completely off to on.
Wait five seconds after first airbag light flash then turn ignition to the off position for five seconds
Do it two more times.

I tried the 3x repeat and it didn't work but the 2x repeat did work. You also need to wait for the airbag light before you start your counting.

It's pretty easy to do and you're looking at about $100 for the dealer to do it. They'll tell you that they need to calibrate the airbag sensor which is BS since the airbag calibrates itself when you perform this sequence.


----------

